# What to do with crabs...



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Found a crab hitchhiker on some corals I picked up today. he's about 3/4" across from toe to toe.

I guess I could throw him in the sump? Any thoughts?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I asked myself that question before since I dont want to kill them and flash them down the toliet so I think sump would be a good place for them unless u want to open a nano tank with just crabs that is what I want to do in the future..
Im sure there is some people willing to take them as long as they can come and pick them up....Good luck


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I will take any hitchhiker crabs anyone wants to ditch, but I'm in Burlington. Will consider meets depending on my schedule.
I toss them in my FOWLR puffer tank, after dark, and a lot of them seem to survive in the many cracks and crevices. Any ones that don't, at least it's the food chain at work and not just being killed because they're inconvenient...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

when things get a bit smoother around here I'd love to have an invert tank one day. good for you for thinking about the little dude  ...i am sucha sucker for crabbies lol


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

You should figure out the species, its habit and food, etc. It looks like a carnivorous crab, based on the shape of the claws.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchcrabs.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Typically crabs = bad... especially if they are hairy...

I would sump it


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't agree hairy crabs = bad. I killed few because of this before that came with a coral, because I was told hairy crabs = bad. They weren't doing anything bad prior either. Maybe some are bad, but looks like those I've seen aren't bad at all.

The recent purchase from SUM, milliepora, came with the similar hairy crab but he's just an acro crab, doesn't do any damage to the millie, or others.

So if the crab came with an SPS, and lives in there, you could leave it in there and observe before you decide.

I wonder if people just make this conclusion based on their look...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

True, not all crabs that are hairy are bad... same can be said about italians....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL thanks. He's happy in the sump now; I'm sure he'll find lots to chow on in there...


----------

